# HO Racers - The Next Generation



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

We were talking about keeping HO racing alive in the future at our race this last Saturday night. Our group, here in Florida, has grown very little in the last couple of years. We watched a little of the webcast of the Big Buck Shootout and noticed the same issue in Michigan, the lack of new blood coming into HO racing.

We talked about the fact there are not as many local clubs feeding State series, like in the 70's, the high cost of entry into HO racing, the speed of the cars, and competing against video games the current generations have grown up on.

I am going to try inviting Club/Boy Scout troops to come and race on the track, I have just setup. I was talking to a local hobby shop that just sells RC and he wanted my phone number and e-mail since he is always getting people who ask about HO racing. How can we become more visible?

I am hoping to get some weekly or bi-weekly racing going, on my track, running just one class. The goal is being able to get someone a car and controller for less than $50.00. By keeping the cost low the risk to the new racer is lower and the sppeds will be much lower and more realistic. I hope this will be a feeder for the state series. The 3 D series and Jack Harwood's Detroit club spawned such successful racers as Tom Hitchcox and Scott Terry. These clubs were based on the theme of keeping it cheap and keeping it fun. Does anyone currently run a class like this and what type of cars are you running? Rules?

I would love to get input from other on this board as to what they have done and what has been successful in attracting new racers, especially younger racers. I would like build on others successes than waste time on ideas that have produced poor results.

Any ideas and thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Let's keep HO alive so that in 20 to 25 years HO racing still exists on its current level or better.

Leo


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Leo--- the very same discussion was just done on planet of speed board. Those of us who wanted to find ways to present this great hobby to the next generation were pretty much smacked down by a few who believe it is an insurmountable task. Read the discussion there if you can, so it will not be repeated in its entirety here. I think you can act locally and get many kids to try racing as I have here in Green Bay. We race boxstock only with 2 classes of readily available cars, simple rear hub and tire change only allowed. The hobby store track provides controllers. To me the idea of team racing makes sense with the comraderie factor as well sharing equipment. Also I have been talking with Lifelike about a national program for children of all ages.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

neorules said:


> Those of us who wanted to find ways to present this great hobby to the next generation were pretty much smacked down by a few who believe it is an insurmountable task.


Well, I hope I won't be accused of smacking anyone down, but I think there's something to be said for surrendering gracefully the things of youth. 

My boyhood passions were not my father's. I remember his complaining that kids built models by just gluing together pre-molded parts, instead of actually creating the shapes out of tissue and balsa. I thought he was nuts, but he wasn't. He was just a child of his time, as I am.

A generation that can build, performance-modify and custom-decorate racing cars on a computer screen, then race them on actual F-1 courses from a realistic cockpit view, is not likely to be captivated by cranky little mechanical gizmos that spark and sputter and leap out of the slot in mid-straightaway. I think we can enjoy our hobbies, and be thankful for what they gave us, without trying to turn them into eternal verities that succeeding generations must enjoy as much as we did. 

Cheers,
Dslot


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly, I find myself agreeing with Dslot. While the kids here in the house do run the slots, they only seem to find them interesting when it's something new. Once the new wears off, the track begins collecting dust again, until another new thing appears. The excitement just isn't there for them to maintain steady use. I am partly to blame as I can't keep the stream of "new" things coming fast enough to hold them. 

They are more interested in what I'm doing in the cave than running them. This is good...to a point. I only have so much in regards to materials, and only so much room to work with in the cave. My kid in particular is hot to rebuild chassis, and paint and customize. I'm tickled that he wants to follow in my footsteps, but he's only 11 and needs to mature a bit more. Being the biggest user of band aids in the house now, I'm not ready to relinquish the title. I am, however, slowly teaching him all the tricks to lighting cars, and how to do all the other stuff as far as customizing. Hopefully, when the time is right, he will pick up where I leave off and continue to improve my methods.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Dslot----Point well taken. I'm with the kids. I also refuse to run cars that come out in the straight!!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

One point that always seems to be lost in the shuffle of Ideas why not, is this: ALL PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT INTERESTS. We are not looking to make all kids run slot cars-- many of my friends growing up had no or little interest. I ask you all this--- How many kids would play Baseball with no little league--- How much SOccer was played in America until it became an ORGANIZED Jr league program-- golf, tennis, football etc. all have competitions for youngsters who are interested. Where do kids intersted in slot car competitions go?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*ebay does not help*

The rising cost of vintage cars does not help with fathers looking to share their passion of certain cars with their children, however AW is addressing this with their repops. I am currently collecting cars for my children. My 3 year old loves them, and the other is not old enough yet. Everything I own is open, no shelf queens here, except for my venomous vans. There are no clubs where I am, at least none advertised, and cars are hard to find. no shows in my region close enough for a one day drive either. A friend and I are working on a drag strip to try to start a club. One bright spot is the local planetarium surprise surprise. they have a science gallery with a routed track, albeit the cars are build it yourself K'nex creations using big motors. When I visited yesterday it was the busiest display in the gallery. now if I could just harnees that enthusiasm!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

There's a big point overlooked, you're really trying to reach the parents. When the slot industry was big the first time around an 11 year old could pedal to the track and check it out themselves. Letting your child do that in 2010 would earn you a "caseworker". Not arguing right or wrong, just stating the situation. Today the parent can't just be passive about it.

So really, you're trying to reach people 35-45 that haven't been reached. Personally, my attempts at investigating the slot racing world in the 80s revealed a very close knit circle of middle aged guys, not interested in outsiders or kids. Thus the new-at-the-time RC society reached me and the slot cars stayed at home. It was so adult focused that I'm suprised slot leagues setup on bar pool tables never took off. 

There sure seems a shift in the slot world's outlook. Communicating it to the disenfranchised is the hard part. 

Integrating digital lane change technology into league racing sure wouldn't hurt either 

good luck


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*The future...*

Ironically, I think I was the future about 25 years ago... I am 35 now and have held onto the hobby even with the distractions of Atari, Nintendo, and the internet- not to mention now I have kids, car payments, a job, and mortgage. It is funny that most people get caught up worry about kids getting "tired" of things quickly, but don't we all? The trick I found with my little guy and his friends is to to start by having it available when its time. If my track is not covered with junk, a race can break out at any time. I never expected my youngest son to make slotcars his number 1 hobby, instead just enjoy it some with me and some of his friends. He too likes to tinker and has a box of parts, chassis's, especially tires and bodies, that he messes with. More times than not, they barely get around the track.. but that is when I show him a thing or two to get it sorted out.

As for my opinion on the getting kids involved thing. Start with an IROC class. Everyone uses the same cars, you only need four controllers, and it is an easy rotation if you race. We use the LL cars. Slip on rear tires (double flange rims are a BIG help) at $2.50-$3 a pair, and just race. Even the big kids on the forum get frustrated with someone else's electronic controller, or deep pockets, or rule changes, etc, so keep the competition as close and inexpensive as possible. It also helps with the little people to have an easy layout to drive with the most occurences of "racing" with other cars. My son likes it the most when he is sure we are racing when in fact I am just ghosting him around the track. Once we are too far apart he's either sure he's really beating me, or gets frustrated because he can't catch me..

How many gazillion kids that had slotcars when "YOU" grew up continue to mess with slots now? How many of today's kids will play PS3 or the Xbox in 15-20 years? Times change- but if a young mind really likes slots (as I did), the hobby will just stay with them. The others will come and go. Just build a track and show them.. they will come and race.

I wish I had a dollar for every post that read- "I just came back to slot cars after XX years"... 

Good luck! -Marc and Marcus


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Interesting all. A common thread is that guys who grew up with it "the way it was" aren't necessarily the best salesmen to bringing new people in. As a kid, never could stand the "you can touch this and use it like this only" aspect of working with other (older) people's stuff. 

And if you think AW is going after the young crowd at all with Studebakers, 57 Suburbans and Pickups, Torinos and Karmin Ghias? Few young people, even those who like cars, relate to all the 50's thru 70's stuff, and they aren't supposed to. The cruise-in crowd, grey hair and all, is the target.

What was hit on was that kids liked building/modifying/constructing - they do that all the time in the virtual gaming world. Every character, every team. Instead of asking a scout troop to come over and run your cars, wouldn't it be better to get them to build their own scale dragstrip then build their own cars to run on it? I'd think a pile of parts: magnets, choice of gears, wheels, tires, pickups etc and the opportunity/requirement to set all up competitively and paint a body might actually gain some interest. Kind like pinewood derby. Of course, that's a lot more work, and loose parts aren't so easy to come by, unlike RC or virtual racing. A long standing rant of mine - if you want people to get into the hobby as opposed to buying/collecting/taking a minimal interest in, sell all the parts alongside the cars. 

I also think the modelling aspect of all this is still underutilized. That's how they still sell a fair number of trains, it's building the layout and making it look realistic that appeals to a lot of people.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> I also think the modelling aspect of all this is still underutilized. That's how they still sell a fair number of trains, it's building the layout and making it look realistic that appeals to a lot of people.


You hit the nail on the head, SP!! Using my kid as an example, though, once the building stuff is done, it'll still collect dust unless there's more to do. The other problem is what kind of use it would get. He's still into the action figure stage along with the other kid in the house, and the layout will become a stomping ground for pro wrestlers, star wars and other assorted action figures. It wouldn't hold up to the kind of abuse they do with those guys! :lol:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

You should run stock chassis. The tomy turbo, the 440x2 for "fast" magnet chassis (or even the megaG or SRT), the Gjet, the xtraction for magnetless chassis. All that chassis are available, cheap (except perhaps for the gjet) and can be raced directly out of box (except perhaps the xtraction). 


The budget question is important, fundamental for a beginner who is just curious about our hobby.


the speed question too : some of the magnet cars you're racing in USA are just insanely too fast for a lot of people :lol: here in Europe (1/32 scale region) nobody (except perhaps the old school 1/24 wood racers) will be interested in that fast cars.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Interesting...we just had a similar debate on the RC board.

This is the "$64,000" question (I guess I'm showing my vintage) 

Here are my thoughts (in no particular order)

1. It has to be accessible - right now very little HO or any scale slot car sets, parts, etc. are available in stores. This is ok for me, I'm already hooked, but it's hard to hook new people if you can't see it!

2. There has to be a public place to showcase the Hobby - ideally where regular racing occurs. Landscaped too!

3. There has to be an affordable beginner/sportsman class - not everyone wants to spend big bucks to run with the fastest cars. 

4. There has to be enough attendance so there are drivers of all abilities, so that everyone feels competitive.

5. Newcomers must feel welcome and get the help they need to be competitive.

6. Support for the modeling aspects of the hobby.

I like the idea of joing forces with the scouts - let's create an electric pinewood derby :freak: I'd start with a chassis (SRT, 440X2, etc.). Have the kids paint and detail a body; maybe some simple hop-ups, set the volatge low enough that they can control the car and let them go!

That's my opinion, but I could be wrong :tongue:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> 1. It has to be accessible - right now very little HO or any scale slot car sets, parts, etc. are available in stores. This is ok for me, I'm already hooked, but it's hard to hook new people if you can't see it!



It's why for beginner initiation, AFX racemaster or tomy turbo can be a good choice. Mattel 440x2 and AW xtractions too: cheap and easy to find. Enough various to please speed fans or "old school" (wich I'm part of, even if I like 440x2 and tturbo too  ) magnetless (or low downforce) fans.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

I would like to add a point from a relative newbie. I ran slot cars in the late 70s as a kid but really was int them much. but the experience always stuck with me. As my son gets older I am always looking for a joint hobby we can share together. 

I first thought trains, building, modeling, researching. With all the cool information easily found on the internet we almost went that route. But I thought I would eventually get board and pull an Adams Family move with the trains.

Then my attention came to slot cars. I live very close to Professor Motors and we went over there to play around a little during practice time. I never really felt comfortable with my son there. The other racers were polite but never really seemed to have the patients to let the kids learn to drive. 

I was not discouraged and thought hell I can just buy a track and build a table and a way we go. I do not have room for 1/32 in the size I would like to have. So HO is the way for our family.

Bought the plastic tracks and stock cars. I tell you these are really piss poor. the first thing you notice is that the track has to be perfectly aligned or the guide pin catches. the next you find out is if you are racing with some one on this store bought set is if one car deslots the other car will deslot almost immediately because of the power surge. Stock store bought tracks and cars really do suck.

Here is my general question/statement. With a hobby that lends itself so well to basements and with a really great group of hobbiest who are more willing to share information (except on race day ) is it so hard to find specific articles, supplies and tutorials on the internet?


I have spent literally hours and hours searching for information on hop ups, tools and parts. here is how I see it.

1) Most online websites and stores have not taken time to understand how to make there information found via search engines.
2) Sellers do not seem to take the time to add descriptions or even images of what they are selling. Which means I need to to alot more research to find a trusted source to figure out if this is the right part I need. Why should I trust you with my money? I cannot see you or see the product and I am not sure if it is what I need.
3) Slot car information in general is fragmented. The tip or tutorial is buried deep inside some obscure 400 post thread.

This is a very hard hobby to take to the second level. Just from that commitment it takes for a newbie to find the right information.

I have a few Ideas to make this a little easier to find information. my other hobby is trying and playing with web based software and website building. If anyone is willing to listen I will share. Out of respect to hobbytalk I will not post that here unless asked to.

Brian

PS. the wife is calling I did not have proof read sorry.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

All I got to say is when is the last time you saw a slot car commercial? About the same time you saw a commercial that advertised made in the USA for me the last time I remember one is when I was a kid with the Tyco Super Cliff Hanger set that I still have.
SOOO Sad.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thank you to everyone for the great response*

Bkreaume, I would be very intested in your ideas. A fresh look from someone new is sometimes the best, when you are trying to attract new people.

This question seem to have drawn alot of attention and I want to thank everyone for their replies. I am particular interested in ideas people have tried that drwa new people and keep them racing.

Several people have talked about low cost race classes. Do run 5 minute heats and timed laps for qualifying? 

I was thinking the best idea would be to have 5 minute heats for all racers so all racers get the 20 minutes of track time, on a 4 lane track.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Maybe there is hope*

I would tend to agree with Dslot about generational hobbies. On the other hand, my son-in-law and my younger daughter's boyfriend spent about an hour 1/2 racing each other on my track x-mas eve. This was only the second time my son-in-law had run on my track and the first time for the other young guy. They really got into it.

So, there seems to be some appeal to the hobby, just not sure that there is enough appeal to cause younger folks to want to spend money and take up space for a track.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Dunno about generational. Stompers, thundercats, GI joe, transformers, etc have all gone thru more than one generation with 10+ years of slumber in between. The commonality is a big advertising push behind each popularity surge. My track just awoke from slumber and has lit a spark in every 5-10 year old that's raced it. Those kids enjoy it just as much as we did. 

Hot wheels is not helping the cause any with those darn battery operated sets. High battery consumption coupled with chronic dead spots from low voltage has got to be turning parents off by the thousands. The amazon reviews for the battery sets basically follow that theme.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

My suggestion in the end is the same for all who posted here and are interested. We can talk about this til we are blue in the face, what matters is that you DO SOMETHING about your suggestions or ideas. That is the most important thing.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't think we have to resign ourselves to the idea of slot racing being a generational hobby. Some of today's very popular "toys" are starting to stretch back pretty far, Transformers and Pokemon are two that come to mind.

Cost is a big issue, in 1974 at the ripe old age of 13 I think I made $15 a week with my paper route plus got $3 allowance. I could buy a new car or two every week at the local hobby shop or about 5 other local stores and have plenty left for parts, track time on the tubbie, slurpees, pinball...for the _entire week_. For a 13 year old kid to do that today he'd have to bring in good $100 a week. Just look at what's popular today and you can see the effect...Pokemon and Yu-gi-oh cards...$3 a pack, Bakugan...$4-$7 a piece, even Hot Wheels still sell cuz they a cheap. Kids would buy slot cars if they were in the realm of "what can I buy with my allowance?", as it is they are "things my daddy has".


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> I don't think we have to resign ourselves to the idea of slot racing being a generational hobby. Some of today's very popular "toys" are starting to stretch back pretty far, Transformers and Pokemon are two that come to mind.
> 
> Cost is a big issue, in 1974 at the ripe old age of 13 I think I made $15 a week with my paper route plus got $3 allowance. I could buy a new car or two every week at the local hobby shop or about 5 other local stores and have plenty left for parts, track time on the tubbie, slurpees, pinball...for the _entire week_. For a 13 year old kid to do that today he'd have to bring in good $100 a week. Just look at what's popular today and you can see the effect...Pokemon and Yu-gi-oh cards...$3 a pack, Bakugan...$4-$7 a piece, even Hot Wheels still sell cuz they a cheap. Kids would buy slot cars if they were in the realm of "what can I buy with my allowance?", as it is they are "things my daddy has".


Touche' :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

bkreaume said:


> PS. the wife is calling I did not have proof read sorry.


That's all right, you hit the nail on the head with all your comments! It's easy to buy a packaged set, not so easy to put together what you want!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

shocker36 said:


> All I got to say is when is the last time you saw a slot car commercial?


One of the last ones I remember was an Al Unser Jr., Dominoes commercial with the Tyco Dominoes Indy car set. What a combo. Absolutely no marketing has been seen since, not even cheap spam mail.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Marketing presents a bit of a problem, Aurora (AFX) had it nailed with the old "closest thing to real racing" campaign, unfortunately that claim wouldn't hold water today.

Maybe Tom Lowe needs to hire a lizard.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Price point is an issue. Why would you pay 30-40 bucks for an HO car when you can get a 32nd scale, with better technology and better looks for a few bucks more. It's has to be the most disappointing thing of all, nothing new, for more money. I mean, if mini rc cars can be mass marketed for 5-10 bucks, why not slot cars? and why not cheap slot cars? The technology hasnt increased with the price. Everyone is still trying to duplicate the quality of the original tjet and AFX from 40 years ago, and don't get me started on the Tyco stuff. With all the blinky stuff being made and given away, from buttons to lighters and all kinds of promo stuff, I just dont see how this hasnt made its way to slot cars, even if it meant on board power. To top it off, I've seen Christmas ornaments with much better detail than slot cars. I know they are in it to make a buck, but help from the manufacturers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

NTX ("Everyone is still trying to duplicate the quality of the original tjet and AFX from 40 years ago," ) Must be some good stuff you're smokin' Todays cars are so much better in terms of speed and handling, there's no comparison.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Neo- I admit, I wasn't there. I've just spent the last eighteen years listening to Tjet fans rave about how everything coming out wasnt as good as the originals. Something about solid rivet chassis and stuff like that. I never really understood what all the fuss was about (as I lapped them with my Tyco 440x2). I've heard recently that AW has made great strides in the quality department. I gotta say, that UltraG has got to be the biggest improvement. Great racing right out of the box, and at 15 bucks plus, it better be.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I mean, if mini rc cars can be mass marketed for 5-10 bucks, why not slot cars?


Mini RC cars don't need a track to run on...so they are an easy sell and move quickly. Slot cars _need_ a track, and there are a ton of issues around that. Housing is much more "compact" these days, so we see starter sets of little figure 8's and such...._sold with cars that are too fast for the track size_! So right at the entry level...in the very beginning of many people's venture into HO racing...it turns into a nightmare. I couldn't imagine something like the Tomy Infinity set being enjoyable for more than about 2 seconds...or those tiny Tyco sets that pop up every once in a while.

I think AutoWorld could really do well with a medium sized Ultra-G X-Traction set that could be purchased at Wal-Mart, Toy-R-Us, etc. The cars are good enough at this point. But it would have a cost...Tom Lowe would have to close the door on the psuedo-distributor system he uses now, which would cut out the basement dealers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, they need a track, but the point was that the rc cars have more technology, yet cheaper. Since you brought it up, the overall quality of track has fallen off a bit. Sure, the electrical and mechanical connections have improved, but do you remember when they used to make track straight? Kinda like toll roads, twenty year old tooling, but the price keeps going up. Those battery powered tracks have sucked since I was a kid. You would think that gimmick wouldn't work anymore, along with the figure 8. 

I totally agree on the UltraG currently being the perfect entry level car.


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

As far as growth is concerned, I think it's a good idea for slot car heads to come up with newbie car and track combos like this thread has demonstrated. A lot of great combos have been posted here. Most importantly have fun and share the fun but don't pressure the fun with the future of it all. 

Slot cars seem to have been sort of a fad that came and went but kept a small number of diehard loyalists. In the 60's, Eldon 1/32 was what every kid on the block had. In the 70's, it was Auroura HO followed by Aroura AFX and Tyco.

The big issue with HO is the cars and track need constant attention to keep running right. Your average child isn't inclined with this and a lot of parents don't have the patience for it. Often times, the sets ends up in a closet gone and forgotten after two races. But, a small number of kids pick up on it all and become slot car fanatics. This is why clubs and this forum exists. I will say, today's HO cars are much better than they were back in the 70's when it comes to performance and reliability. I think a more solid gearbox design that is sealed from dust and hair but serviceable would make the cars more reliable than they are now. Something that doesn't go together like a Chineese jigsaw puzzle.

1/32 is much more forgiving but it takes twice the space for a decent track and the price goes up accordingly.

I ran HO slot cars with a neighbor's five year old Saturday and we had a blast. We ran AW 4 gear cars on a Tyco track setup with a cork screw, banked curves, chichanes, squeezes, etc. The cars grip the track quite well at incredible speeds. It was a floor set up and Tyco's joinery system is amazing for this kind of running. For a trigger happy five year old, the cars were very easy to control with only a few trigger happy crashes. My plan is to make up a variable voltage power supply for the next time we run. Which is fine I think. I think after a while, a kid will grow out of trigger happy and can move on to better control later.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*HO slots...*

Slotcar58-

To answer part of your question. In our LL class- double/flange rears and slip-on rear tires, we qualified, seeded, then raced. Qualifying was only 3 laps, best lap time was your qualifying time. I think sometimes that was more fun than actually racing. We gave each other hell before pullin' the trigger. Once qualifying was done, we seeded everyone and evenly split the groups and ran a round robin format. Round robin can get a bit confusing with little people, so maybe a heat format with NO final would be better. Finals only allow a small number of drivers, round-robin gets everyone the same number of minutes and then you are done. 

5 minutes is too long in my opinion. With cars turning laps in 4-10 second range depending on track size/speed of cars, a simple 2-3 minute rotation was plenty. Remember, no one likes to stand around and wait to race.

And back to the other discussions.. Quality of slots now? Tyco is fine, the new Mattel stuff kinda sucks. I personally don't like the quality of the newest AW/JL stuff. They just feel cheap to me. They seem to run ok, but I am a purist even though I didn't grow up with Tjets, and barely caught the tail end of the AFX line. Something about the older AFX and Tjet chassis just feels right.

The newer Tomy SG+ and Tyco 440s were my my era. I can't remember my big brother coming close with ANY of his super-duper magna whatevers from his day. Hands down, no comparison.

As for this price thing. Tyco 440s were $15 each and twinpacks were $22 when I was a teen (20 years ago), so the argument that they are too expensive holds very little merit in my book. The ridiculous price of a "competitive" SS or modified car, or fray car is a bit steep for our kids, but a twofer of SG+s can be had for $25-30. Kids buy $60 video games now and carry $150-250 ipods and cell phones.

Someone mentioned something that made me giggle. My wife also said that my buddies and I look a little odd with the little cars and the male fraternity of slotheads during races. How inviting is that to a bunch of kids? Did you want to hang out with your dad and his buddies growing up? Really? Big brothers- yes! We do look a little scary, almost a little weird to outsiders.. LOL Grown men with little toy cars... Hmmm... 

One word for keeping kids interested- Crashes! Isn't that why we watch Daytona and Talladega? The "big one"...

-Marc and Marcus 

Still turning laps..


----------



## pool207 (May 24, 2009)

These threads are usually dead by the time I get to them, but here's my thought: 1) If there were a way to bring 'give it a try' racing to those places dad and the kids go on weekends (Where do thay go?), using portable tracks (perhaps funded by hobby shops/manufacturers) and supervised by a knowlegable advocate for the hobby (hobby shop employee/manufacturer rep), there would be much more interest/awareness. Like I said, this would cost money; either for a hobby shop, or a manufacturer. So......it will probably not happen.

2) Ideally, there would be a national organization supporting the growth of this hobby at the grass roots level (the slot car version of SCCA). However, I don't see this happening either.

3) That leaves you & me to do what we can locally.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Its got to start with the manufacturers. Why arent they marketing their products? People need to get interested in slot cars period. The aspect of racing will come naturally. You have to admit that just running a slot car set at home, by yourself, with with a buddy on occassion (Im talking youngsters) can get boring. They find out theres club tracks, others in the area, or hobby shops to race. Now that peaks interest. Thats the same way I got into RC racing. I bought a vehicle, putted around the yard with it.............boring. Found out about a few local tracks. Went.....raced......got hooked..... bought more cars..............made lots of friends.........done deal. Theres no exposure to the hobby unless its coming from guys like us. We cant do it alone.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> Price point is an issue. Why would you pay 30-40 bucks for an HO car when you can get a 32nd scale



I run the two scales, but I prefer h0 scale. :thumbsup: Thanks to AFX for their cool bodies, and thanks to autoworld for their xtraction chassis (very good choice, for the magnetless racer on budget). Mix the two things : you've got great racing cars.

h0 is just too...cute 












And one of the greatest thing in H0 scale, is the diversity : magnet cars, strong insanily fast magnet cars, brass cars, tjets, not so magnetized cars, cheap cars, expensive pro cars, etc, etc... Multiply that by all the brands and chassis easily available (nos, used or new), and you see why ho scale is so cool.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Weekend shows. That's a great idea. I'm already working on a portable track. My Tm likes to go to craft fairs, and I go with her sometimes and help her setup, then wait all day to help her tear down. One thing I noticed, is all the other guys doing the same thing as me, helping with set up, then waiting, bored out of their freakin minds. Sometimes with kids in tow. The shows we go to are usually 30 to 40 bucks for a booth, so I thought, why not get a booth next to my wife and set up a slot car table, sell some customs and stuff? If i break even, I would be happy. If nothing else, it would give me an excuse to race slot cars all day long!!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Jerzferno said:


> Its got to start with the manufacturers. Why arent they marketing their products?


This is a very good point. While I've never had a problem with the SRP of JL/AW products (Tomy I'm afraid is beginning to push the envelope), you'd think some of that profit would be invested back into marketing.

I had a real shocker a few weeks ago, I had a chance to stop by Penn Valley Hobbies, and as always there was _plenty_ of HO cars for sale but there was not a single new-release AW car in the place. I asked if they sold out already and never expected the answer I got...._they didn't even know there was a new release_! Even the local HobbyTown had them a week and a half by then. :freak:


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

slotcar58 said:


> Bkreaume, I would be very intested in your ideas. A fresh look from someone new is sometimes the best, when you are trying to attract new people.


Well since you asked :thumbsup:

There are some really neat social scripts out there, some free and some not.

My envision is not a replacement for the forum format but rather an organized platform to allow hobbyist and newbie’s to document, share and most importantly find local or worldwide clubs and fellow slot heads.

Also many may be familiar with Digg. It is a social bookmarking site that allows people to add links and descriptions then vote on them. 

Think of it as a niche facebook without the pokes, mafia wars and annoying ex-girlfriends trying to contact you.


Brian


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Being from a different continent and therefore country the problems over here are much alike although some have a diffrent angle. Starting with slots in the 60's the big ones namely Carrera were the ones to have. With Aurora not on the scene over here Faller was the only thing in H0. Nice stuff with a huge varity but only so few cars and that for a price.
Cars were ca. 2$ compared to your normal allowances of 2.5$ a month. In addition they were not really ment to be raced. Where Aurora stayed with the T we had to live with constant change in the engine department. Therefore no racing tune-ups being availlable. 
If one knows Europa and the housing situation there one finds it hard to belive that the large scales were all the craze. But as only a few had the room for larger permanent tracks the interest dwindled away and was only upheld by very few diehards.
I our youth slots were the top notch technology for kids but today its different. Be honest if you have closer look at what is available today as toys it makes you mouth still watering. It is the stuff we only dreamed off but never thought would be available.
For some of it we would have sold our sisters (actually not much of a loss more a bargain) and thrown our mothers in for it.
A few years back I went to friends birthday party and took a track with me to set up later that evvening. First they cold me looney of the day but inthe end everybody was racing. Even a ten year old present couldn't get his hands of the thing and was forcing big trouble with mother by refusing to go home with her.

Conclusion, we no longer have a base as large and willing to embrace slots as there was in the 60s and 70s. But the percentage among them who have the potential to get more or less permanently hooked is the same as before.

As the hobby no longer promots itself by its novelty value we have to do the promotion.
Keep the barriers low by giving the kids free time on the larger tracks without patronizing and overwhelming them with the glorious past.

Pester the industrie to bring quality to the tracks and give them cars which are forgiving but not to easy drive and become boring. My suggstion here is give them AW UltraG Wildone clones. They still drift but don't leave the track to easy plus a managable speed. Just give them time to graduate to the hot stuff. Remember in the beginnig they raced with Vibes.

And last not least give them cars and designes they can relate to.

Mario


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*2 things*

Two things I have always thought hurt the growth of the hobby:

1) Short of what Racemasters has done with their sets....There was a time when tracks were pretty much uninspiring. The AFX tracks of the early 1970s still grab my attention (they turned out some beautiful track plans then!). But those from about 1976 on were just a bunch of 9" radius curves. Yawn. I think we need to see inspiring track plans and concepts in racing sets to get attention. The more realistic the better.

2) The big question: How do you race on a set? Do you just run round and round till you tire? Do you say "go" and race five laps or till somebody wrecks? In other words how do you play the "game" of slot car racing? Do you open the box and its up to your interpatation.? I think we need to devise some method that establishes how to use a race track set to actually race on. Its like you got all the parts but no directions. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I wish I could come up with something more inspiring, but the slot car hobby pretty much is what it is. Those of us who love it and have a great passion for keeping it alive are a relatively tiny number compared to the population at large. There is nothing about the technology or marketing of slot cars that is going to change the outcome - at least in the western hemisphere. The world has moved on and slot cars are still around for a while but they will never be at the forefront of the hobby industry. 

Heck, the hobby industry in general, at least hobbies as we tend to think of them in terms of idle pastime pleasures are at risk of evaporating. With the pressures of the modern always-connected workforce and cell phones now being classified as an official human body part, people just aren't experiencing "down time" anymore. Not in the traditional sense of having large blocks of time to devote to much of anything that allows the mind to wander and ponder, which when fueled by slot car inspiration leads to some incredibly rewarding adventures in creativity in a tiny scale. 

So what can we do? Just keep loving the hobby and sport of slot cars and slot car racing. Provide a welcoming and caring attitude and adopt a wider ranging perspective. Create and foster an inviting, open, and inclusive environment for you and your slot car friends to enjoy the hobby. Get over the constant angst and self doubt about the current state of affairs, what we could be doing, what we should be doing, what's wrong with this or that technology, what's wrong with E-Bay or Pay-Pal, or why such and such a class of racing sucks or doesn't suck. All this is divisive and keeps the hobby spinning like decapitated poultry and we end up expending a great deal of energy on stuff we can't control. 

Now is the time to put aside the crusades, jihads, and holy wars that divide the shrinking hobby into different camps. Check the my crap don't stink attitudes at the door, along with the inflated egos and cliquey club membership cards. If there's something you don't like about some aspect of the hobby that others find great pleasure in, write a letter to Dear Abby. Maybe it will get published.

There are not a lot of us left, so each one of us is an ambassador for the hobby at some level. This doesn't mean that you have to be out there wearing a sign board proclaiming your love of the slot car hobby. No, just be yourself and enjoy doing what you love doing, whether by yourself or part of a larger organized group. You can't force other people, of any age, to like what you like by sheer force of your will - or any other means. People will be drawn into something that looks like other people are having a good time participating in, especially when the barriers to entry are low. And I'm not just talking about the cost of cars, parts, or equipment, I'm talking about attitudes and openness and knowledge that no matter what level you want to play at, no matter whose stuff you want to play with, no matter how much you can or can't afford to spend, you are always welcome and there is always a place for you to join in.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Well said AFX--- who do you race with in Milwaukee?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Bob, I'm not in Milwaukee but I've spent plenty of time there, even lived there for some time. Milwaukee is a nice place and hometown to one of the shining gems of our hobby.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Neo, you ever talk to Doba?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Who's doba?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A slot car mastermind. Circa 10,000 BC.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283658

Located in Milwaukee


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

You could do like in this video. I helped a freind build a table to bring to the Ledgewood Mall for a race car show. And he had more kids racing on it than he could handle. At one point a kid just would not leave the track and started to cause a big fuss. Chet just simply walked over killed the power and the kid left.

[ame=http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj168/CTSV_OWNER/?action=view&current=858d38ce.flv]







[/ame]

And hope they have enough fun to bug Ma and Pa into buying a set for them.

Dave


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*I want my hobby around when I retire*

I'm hearing a lot of can't do this, cost too much, kids won't be interested. I started a program through the schools in my state and had over 5000 students participate this past Fall. They learned about the science involved in real racing and slot car racing and earned lap time with each lesson. We traveled to 8 locations across the state of KY. We set up at 9 AM and were non stop with kids in line until 1 or 2 that afternoon depending on how long the teachers would last. It was so successful, we're having a drag competition this spring where the students will build their own cars and compete. Due to time restraints and the large request for students to compete, we will have to draw for participation. The key thing is having the time to give to this type of endeavor. It is not easy, it cost out of my pocket, it takes loads of time, but I also got some great sponsorship from retailers and manufacturers that see a new customer being created with this project and it's working. I have teachers setting up tracks to teach electro-magnetic theory, math using gear ratios, and sportsmanship in good constructive competition. If a kid will pay $50 for a video game because they like it, they'll pay for slot cars too if they like it. And because it's hands-on, maybe they'll stick with it. Maybe a career in design or engineering will develop from the hobby, it did for me. I would like to pass that on to the next generation. And just maybe, when I'm retired, and if we are still allowed to use electricity, I can still go to a hobby shop or website and find the next new car or goodie for my track, because the next wave is supporting the hobby.

My 2 cents,
Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Craft Show today*

I just wanted to post up a pic of a show I took a track to today.
I can say I'm exhausted from corner marshaling for 7 hours straight.
Kids haven't lost interest in these, they just need to see them in action.










I'll post a full report in the Slot Car Racing Week.

Paul, any news on your end?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a full article submitted back to Alan and Mike (SCI). Should be up soon. The STLP program went over very well. I'll save the details for the article. Lots of pictures and we learned few things we need to improve (bracket management!), but it went over very well. Drag racing was our best idea for getting the largest number of kids involved in a fixed amount of time. The kids had a blast and I enjoyed every minute. You do go home tired, but it's a good tired!

-Paul


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thanks to Pshoe64 and NXT*

I want to thank you both for each making a large contribution to the future of this hobby! I'm sure the kids had a great time and will remember their slot car experience for a long time.

Leo


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Girls & Slot Cars*

My daughters and I participate in Y-Adventure Princesses (a group that promotes Father-Daughter activities), so we invited our Circle over for an evening of slot car fun. 

In preparation for the event, I purchased 12 of Mattel's 440x2 chassis and 12 resin cast COT bodies. The bodies were "blems" and I purchased them at $2 each. My 11-year old and I set out to paint the bodies!



The cars were painted with spray cans of Duplicolor and Krylon (various types) to get the variety of colors desired. We even tried a couple of two-color paint schemes! After this experience, I purchased a small portable spray booth - I would highly recommend one to anyone with much painting to do!



We supplied a variety of stickers for the girls to decorate their cars. I forgot to take pictures of all the cars, but here the shop is checking for any post-race damage!



The competition was fierce as the girls battled for position while the Dads looked on! The Dads had a battle of their own, but it's hard to be the photographer, race director and driver at the same time!



There was much whooping and shrieking as the cars zoomed around the track. 



At the end of the night, everyone was a winner as they got to take home their very own, one-of-a-kind, slot car body.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great ideas!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats so COOL!! I used to do it for my church (youth groups) and now they are all grown up and gone to colleges!! 

Wes


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

smokinHOs said:


> Ironically, I think I was the future about 25 years ago... I am 35 now and have held onto the hobby even with the distractions of Atari, Nintendo, and the internet- not to mention now I have kids, car payments, a job, and mortgage. It is funny that most people get caught up worry about kids getting "tired" of things quickly, but don't we all? The trick I found with my little guy and his friends is to to start by having it available when its time. If my track is not covered with junk, a race can break out at any time. I never expected my youngest son to make slotcars his number 1 hobby, instead just enjoy it some with me and some of his friends.


Yep, I am 40 and right there with you... I got started with the age of magnatractions and G+ cars. A few of my friends would sometimes come over and run, but I was really the only one in the neighborhood, so I would run them until my buddies would bug me to grab my bmx bike and come outside to ride.

Fast forward about 30 years and I have found a great group of guys to run with and it's indeed an adult hobby.

We have one guy who involves his 9 year old, which is fine, but to be honest he doesn't really bring that much to the table. He crashes all over the place (though he is getting better), as soon as he gets bored the Nintendo DS comes out and that's about it, there isn't really much to talk about with him aside from "how's little league?". He says "fine" under his breath and that's the end of that.

I hate to say it but I think the racing is either done FOR the kids, or without them. As others have said, make it available for when they want to race, but I think subjecting a 9 year old to a full day of racing with grown men, or vice versa isn't all that great of an idea.

I love my almost 7 year old, he's my buddy for life right now, but I can't imagine bringing him to an all day event with a bunch of adults. On the other hands, having a party at the house where kids are coming along, the table gets turned on and the kids have a blast for couple of hours. I know its time to wrap up the racing when the kids have taken to ramming the cars into the end wall at top speed, they somehow find that hilarious. 

My Dad was really old when I was born, and I was never really all that interested in playing marbles, but we both loved pushing cars around the floor when I was young and he did run a few laps with me on the track here and there.

So the next question might be, so your kids aren't into the slot cars, have you tried playing on the Playstation or Xbox with your kids/grandkids? At the moment I could care less if my boy is ever into slot cars the way I am, I just want to spend time with him. And if that means letting him whoop on me on the PS3 and playing baseball in the backyard, then so be it.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Kids and HO*

Dang, Leo, 4 pages off your questions - nice!! A lot of great stuff talked about. Getting off our rear tires and doing something about it is the issue. 

I'm doing a small part: http://hcslots.com/community/fbchscorpiontrack.html

The only thing with the Children's Home is that I have to go to them. They don't have an easy way to go out racing when ever they want. 

TF


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys heres some pics of my next generation.not HO scale,but he's not even 3 years old yet.
















































it's my son,micah,almost three years old.


----------

